# Corner Tanks



## jbirt (Mar 1, 2013)

Does anyone use a corner tank for their piranhas?


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Corner tanks are ok for young Piranha, but not ideal for adults. Piranha typically like longer tanks with some water movement that simulates river movement.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I have seen some larger bowfront corner tanks that would be alright for a few adults... but not ideal.


----------

